# Can't be helped



## Willow (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh hey look everyone! A bio!!

Name: Willow 
Species: Loli-Shota Wolf (_canis lupus, _black variant)
Sex: Male
Birthdate: November 29, 1994 (same as mine)
 Star sign: Sagittarius 
Age: Same as mine guys...(15)
Height: 4'11" (he's a pipsqueak)
Eye color: Left eye is crimson red, right eye is golden yellow
Orientation: Right now questioning

Physical appearances:

Basic fur color is black and white with the white starting at his nose and extending down to his chest and stomach and partially in between the legs stopping at the thigh, the underside of his paws are white with pink paw pads. Though his feet are still black, but with pink paw pads. 
He has a few red color points on his ears and tail and red bands across both wrists 

His coat is medium length and fluffy and also really soft
The tuft of fur on his head serves as hair and does tend to grow out
And his tail is a little bushier and longer than a normal wolf's 

He has an average body type, but despite his small stature he's strong

Clothing:

Willow wears what Willow wears..it's not set in stone what he wears..it's whatever I dress him as so it varies...\
But for the most part it's t-shirts and pants/shorts, shoes of course, and occasionally hoodies 

Accessories: Usually some sort of neckwear, most of the time a scarf other times a collar. Usually has a tag or a bell on the end, but not always
Carries a messenger bag which contains personal belongings like a sketchbook and pencils

Personality, Likes, Dislikes, etc:

Willow is shy and soft spoken sometimes, energetic the next, and aggressive at some times..he's very loyal to his friends and is willing to protect them, when threatened he'll either run away, cry or try and fight, or ultimately turn to Ash

Likes: Video games, anime, music, drawing, snuggling/cuddling, tummy rubs, and sweets
Dislikes: Being alone, being teased (especially about his height), shots, being hurt

Skills: N/A
 Weaknesses: N/A

Goal: To find friends and feel whole
Profession: High school student duh
Personal quote: "Que sera, sera"
Theme song: N/A

Favorite food: Willow will eat almost anything, but prefers most kinds of sweets, meat (especially steak), most fruits usually citrus, and seafood (mostly shrimp and crab)
Favorite drink: Mountain Dew, coffee, orange juice, and ginger ale 
Favorite location: Outside 
Favorite weather: Cool fall days, sometimes cold and snowy, or rainy
Favorite color: Varies

Least liked food: Doesn't have a specific one, if it doesn't taste good, it just doesn't taste good
Least liked drink: Milk
Least liked location: School
Least liked weather: Thunderstorms

Friends: Only friend is Jai the wolf
Relations: No relations
Enemies: Ash
Significant other: Has none

*Why is Willow a male, but you yourself female?*
-I wear a lot of men's clothing for starters...that's just me though. I created Willow on a whim and at the time, had no intention of making him a fursona..matter of fact, at first, Willow barely resembled me...
So because I started getting into the fandom more and more, I decided to tweak a lot of parts of Willow's attributes making him the adorable little fuzz ball he is now

*Why shota??
*-I added shota to Willow after a discussion at school..a friend told me that I would make a good shota and therefore, added it to Willow to make up for it..to make it more reasonable though, I added loli-shota later on to make him more accurate


Willow's alter ego

Name: Ash 
Species: Northern sergal 
Age and sex are the same
Height: 5'7"
Eye color's the same 
And orientation shouldn't matter

Ash' fur color isn't much different from Willow's, because they're the same person..
The only difference is that Ash has a grey mane 

Fur type: medium length, shaggy
Mane: longer, soft and thick

Personality: Ash is the dark part of Willow, so he's almost the complete opposite of him; extremely aggressive..

Willow will only turn into Ash in times of great stress (i.e. fear and anger mostly)
When he does though, Ash completely takes over and Willow has no recollection of what happened while he was in this state
He's better at controlling him now


----------



## Teco (Mar 31, 2010)

This would  have helped when drawing shortstuff :V


----------



## Willow (Mar 31, 2010)

Teco said:


> This would  have helped when drawing shortstuff :V


I'm sorry ._.


----------



## Willow (Apr 4, 2010)

**Updated


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 4, 2010)

Wait.

You are 15. 
And male.


----------



## Atrak (Apr 4, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Wait.
> 
> You are 15.
> And male.



Willow is.

She is.

She is not.


----------



## Willow (Apr 4, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Wait.
> 
> You are 15.
> And male.


Read the bold parts ;^;


----------



## Telnac (Apr 4, 2010)

Having a fursona that's a different gender than you isn't all that uncommon.  Just make sure you make that distinction clear, lest you confuse some poor souls.


----------



## Teco (Apr 4, 2010)

:V Willow wants to be a boi.


----------



## Willow (Apr 4, 2010)

Teco said:


> :V Willow wants to be a boi.


D:


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 4, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> D:



D:<


----------



## Alec Hopp (Apr 7, 2010)

Is gender very relivant for our  fursona Alec is male but as his main goals are healing and nurturing he has many typical female traits. Gender is somthing that is oftne confused on this sight, A set of genitalia does not geruntee your of this gender intilectualy. I like females but I am most comfortable with them as well as I have spent most my life working as an ER nurse si know what to expect for another women. I am a male by biology a female in many ways by action as seen in current culture. But love and careing for our fellow maqn has no true gender stigma atached to it. So I can love male or female just as well. Alec


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Apr 8, 2010)

Girl...boy...doesn't matter. I can play that game too baby ~<3


----------



## Willow (Apr 8, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Girl...boy...doesn't matter. I can play that game too baby ~<3


o////o


----------



## Nicci Skunk Fan (Apr 8, 2010)

Gender roles and identitiy are so fucked up in today's society. I mean come on, if there's something that's gotta be done who cares whether it's a female or male who does it? It's just more categorizing when you put males and females as doing specific tasks because of their gender.


----------



## Willow (Apr 8, 2010)

Nicci Skunk Fan said:


> Gender roles and identitiy are so fucked up in today's society. I mean come on, if there's something that's gotta be done who cares whether it's a female or male who does it? It's just more categorizing when you put males and females as doing specific tasks because of their gender.


True...


----------



## Alec Hopp (Apr 8, 2010)

To clarify I am a nurse male and straight but am often seen as gay or effement simply do to my job its been a long fight and I have faced gender discrimination including being kicked off a floor by a charge nurse early in my carreer becuse "men should not work on peds floors" lucky after almost 20 years that has changed a bit. And I am a PA now and thats a bit more guy friendly a shame I looked killer in my hospitol whites 
Alec


----------



## Ratte (Apr 8, 2010)

ACK SERGALS


----------



## Willow (Apr 9, 2010)

Ratte said:


> ACK SERGALS


D:
Whaat ;^;


----------



## Ratte (Apr 9, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> D:
> Whaat ;^;



<= is not a fan

wolf is fine though


----------



## Willow (Apr 9, 2010)

Ratte said:


> <= is not a fan
> 
> wolf is fine though


;^;
..I am disappoint now aren't I 
*sits in corner*


----------



## Rachrix (Apr 10, 2010)

poor willow. even in your own thread you sit in the corner


----------



## Willow (Apr 10, 2010)

Rachrix said:


> poor willow. even in your own thread you sit in the corner


Happens all the time...


----------



## Dan. (Jul 1, 2010)

Sorry to be a necro, but your fursona would probably get along well with mine..


----------



## Willow (Jul 1, 2010)

Dan. said:


> Sorry to be a necro, bur your fursona would probably get along well with mine..


 That's just..wow

**Note: Don't lock this, I still edit this page


----------



## MurcielagoMedula (Mar 2, 2011)

Very interesting, I have been considering how Murciel having alternate appearances dependinf on her "moods" would be done, and I do beleive you have answered my question, thank you.


----------

